# LA Lakers superstar Andrew Bynum shows off his supercharged M6



## Metzex08 (Jun 28, 2010)

I expected much worse.


----------



## Metzex08 (Jun 28, 2010)

To Clarify, I expected much worse based on the OPs comments about the styling.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

LA represent!. haha I saw his damn car last week I believe driving down Slauson... funny that thats who I now know who was driving it. He was stairin @ my car 2


----------



## BigGuns (Feb 21, 2006)

how about next time you show more of the car and less of the interviewee? Painful and annoying to watch. (and I'm a die hard Laker fan)


----------



## BigGuns (Feb 21, 2006)

how about next time you show more of the car and less of the interviewee? Painful and annoying to watch. (and I'm a die hard Laker fan) :thumbdwn:


----------



## cneighbor (Nov 3, 2007)

*Superstar?*

Career avgs; 10.3 pts per game and 6.7 rebounds. That's not a "superstar." Maybe we should be a little more careful with the accolades. Just saying...


----------



## ErvGotti (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for big guns the camera man sucked balls. I'm a die hard lakers fan actually named after Magic, but I watched this video to see the car. That motor sounded mean as hell.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

Ya, camera man was terrible. Car is ehh, too rice, not enough German heritage left anymore.


----------



## zimmerrk (Nov 5, 2003)

Loved the mechanical mods, not a fan of the exterior. He managed to get in that car, but he didn't look very comfortable!


----------



## juramico (Feb 14, 2006)

*Shut up Bigguns*

The man is an athlete. He makes 12 Million a year. He does not need to entertain your broke ass. Congrats..!!!You speak perfect english and no ones gives a **** .


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> Ya, camera man was terrible. Car is ehh, too rice, not enough German heritage left anymore.


+1,000,000

Camera man is a buffoon and the host isn't any better :rofl:

In regards to the car...yes he went over the top, but when you have that much f&^k you money...that's usually the result.

And what's up with the air freshener hanging from the rear view? :tsk:


----------



## bigwen1 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Bigwen NorCal*

+ 1

Very nice.
M6 is always nice especially with mods.
to many decals.


----------



## SADAM530i (Oct 6, 2010)

*Decal*

It's looking nice but would have looked better without the g-power door decals.


----------

